# Freud Router Table Insert Snap-Pn Rings



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Would anyone know where I might be able to buy some router table insert rings that will fit my Freud aluminum insert? I stopped in the local Woodcraft and looked at the Woodpecker ones they had but they screw on and the Freud insert takes a snap on style. I also called and checked out the Kreg and JessEm rings and they also are the threaded style. Hopefully someone has some first hand experience with something that works with the Freud aluminum insert.


----------



## Varcuri (Aug 29, 2011)

*Did you find a solution?*

Dave - I also have Freud Portable Router table (RTP1000) and I'm looking for additional insert rings for the aluminum plate. Were you able to find them? If so, can you tell me where? If not, did you figure out a different solution. My search is not going too successful so any help you could provide would be great!


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Varcuri, I ended up calling Freud directly and they informed me that they don't sell the rings by themselves. I thought that was a little strange but the very nice gentleman that I talked too said there was really nothing he could do about that. As you probably know, Freud sold their blade/router bit division to Bosch a couple of years ago so that may have something to do with the unavailability of the snap rings. They also at that time decided to pull all their power tools out of the US market so that probably has something to do with the unavailability of parts like the snap rings. Sorry I don't have better news for you.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

If the rings don't have an exotic mounting system; turnlock, maglock or similar, you I've made my own. Measure the thickness and pick up some sheet stock of acrylic or polycarbonate of equal or slightly thinner thickness and cut your own. They aren't that difficult. :smile:


----------



## hvac21 (Dec 31, 2014)

new to this forum but spend time on a heating and cooling forum. Anyway the subject line is what brought be in this forum. Got back into woodworking a couple years ago. While making a locking rabbet with my Freud router + Freud RTP100 table + Freud aluminum insert I discovered the rings are short..... i started looking for new rings for the insert.....were can get them? Or as John suggests just make one. Maybe I could find an o'ring to make up the thickness. byw thanks for the Bosch info.


----------

